# Help-need CPT



## debraj (Aug 20, 2008)

Doc did removal of a right paratesticular mass.

Incision was made in the right hemiscrotum, carried down through the dartos. The tunica vaginalis was them opened, the mas was easily palpable and was removed with tenotomy scissors. Mass reseceted out in its entirety.


----------



## rlamprea01 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll use 54512, Excision of extraparenchymal lesion of testis.

Lay Description:     

 The physician excises an extraparenchymal lesion of the testis. The physician makes an inguinal incision, incising the skin and subcutaneous fat. The testicle is delivered through the incision, the tunica vaginalis is opened, and the lesion is excised. The incision is closed with suture.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## debraj (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, that is the code I originally came up with, but I was second guessing myself.


----------

